# Owner died, Chi's need new home!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

PLEASE HELP!
4 chihuahuas in NY in need of immediate foster/adopter. Owner died. Need foster or will end up in kill shelter this week. Range in age. All are sweet and good with people and other dogs.

Please contact Ruff House Rescue to apply to foster/adopt:

[email protected]


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats so sad, they are beautiful!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww Wish I was closer, I would take them as foster.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's so heartbreaking.  Isn't Ruff House Rescue a no kill rescue though? One that takes in dogs to prevent them from going to kill shelters? I'm confused why Ruff House Rescue is sending them to a kill shelter??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So very sad! Makes me sick to read things like that. I wish I could save them all. :/ I sure hope they find loving homes.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww poor babies they are probley so confused.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It may be that Ruff House rescue is full up and are struggling themselves?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> That's so heartbreaking.  Isn't Ruff House Rescue a no kill rescue though? One that takes in dogs to prevent them from going to kill shelters? I'm confused why Ruff House Rescue is sending them to a kill shelter??


I bet they dont have room in their rescue so theyre doing a courtesy listing.
Poor little guys, hope they find homes soon.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Awwwww, poor lil fur babies  If i didn't live in Australia i would deffinately adopt one of those chi's  I'm too far away  They are all beautiful


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG! Someone in NY, PLEASE take them in! At least to foster them until you can find a home. If they are given more time, I'm sure a few on here will gladly help them out! They are so precious.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh.... Poor little ones. I sure hope they find a good home. They are sooo beautiful !


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Where are they? NY?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Where are they? NY?


That's what it looks like.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh that is so sad when their all orphaned they have to be very confused that breaks my heart


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

If they were in the Uk I'd take them. The poor souls


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

this breaks my heart... wish i lived closer  some in NY please just foster until u can get them a loving home they deserve..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If they could be flown over to uk they would go the same day(shelters hardly ever get chis here) heartbreaking


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Michelle,

Has anyone contacted another chihuahua rescue in New YorK for help in taking in these chis? Poor babies. 

Chihuahua Rescue and Transport, Inc. - nationwide Chihuahua Rescue group

Chihuahua Rescue, USA


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, this has been circulated to all rescues in the area.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> That's what it looks like.


Reading comprehension fail.

I hope they find someone to help them out.

The one could be Daisy's twin!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I hate being all the way across country.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor babies. I sent them email and hopefully they will get back to me soon. I won't be able to take all 4 of them as much as I want to, because I live in a small apartment. But at least I can help one of them. This is really break my heart


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

efinishya said:


> Poor babies. I sent them email and hopefully they will get back to me soon. I won't be able to take all 4 of them as much as I want to, because I live in a small apartment. But at least I can help one of them. This is really break my heart


I do hope you can they are all lovely


----------



## ChiNoodleMan (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a long time reader (about 5 or 6 months, so maybe not that long), but I couldn't just leave this one here. I sent an email asking about the dogs because I hate seeing dogs in trouble, especially Chihuahuas. I have a slight problem though. I am currently building a house here in South Jersey and it won't be done until the end of May or first week in June. Unfortunately, I am staying with my parents until then and things are a little cramped here.

Anyway, I asked them in the email if I can either support two of the dogs financially until my house is done or pay the adoption fees now or anything. Also, I am going to speak tommy parents tomorrow and maybe try and finagle them to allow them or maybe even one, but it won't be easy, if not impossible. It just seems that the timing is off ever so slightly and it is killing me. I love Chihuahuas ever since my friend introduced me to her four little monsters a few years ago and I planned on getting two to keep me some company once my house was done. After all, what single, straight 30 year old man wouldn't want these little buggers? Seriously? Haha

If things don't work out for me, I just hope they work out for those little guys. I cannot imagine how scared they must be without their owner and in a strange place. Here is hoping theynend up safe no matter what.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You guys have big hearts! I hope it works out for those that are capable of helping


----------



## 2chis (Mar 16, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable. They shouldn't have any trouble at all find good homes. Too bad they can't all stay together though.


----------

